# Mon plus beau gadjet



## Rikly (21 Janvier 2011)

Voilà, j'ai acheté mon plus beau gadget (et le plus cher).
Un iPad 64GB-Wifi-3G.

Apple dit "300'000" applications vous attendent...

Oui, mais connecté sur un iMac, qui est relié à 3 imprimantes en réseau, il est impossible d'imprimer quoi que ce soit...

Malgré la synchronisation avec iTunes, rien n'est récupérable simplement.
On m'avait dit à l'Apple Store que mes documents "Pages" ou "Numbers" étaient récupérables sur l'iPad. Il n'en est rien! Et même après avoir acheté sur l'Apple Store les applications spécifiques pour iPad, les formats sont perdus.
En plus, il faut s'envoyer les fichiers créés par e-mail, ou par transfert sur me.com (payant) pour pouvoir les récupérer sur un iMac. Les fichiers synchronisés à l'aide d'iTune sont bien dans l'iMac, mais inaccessibles (C'est incroyable, mais c'est vrai).

Certes, en résumé, cela me fera un beau cadre à photos, car c'est à peu près la seule chose qui fonctionne bien avec la messagerie et les contacts.

Le navigateur Safari est nul, incapable d'afficher les élément "flash" qui sont présents sur de nombreux sites.

Le téléchargement de certaines applications ne se fait pas en 3G. Le logiciel demande de se connecter en Wifi.

La liste des défauts serait encore longue, et 800  plus le forfait 3G, ça fait un peu cher le cadre à photos.

Allez, bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## Argeuh (21 Janvier 2011)

C'était sûrement ta première machine Mac, et tu découvres de fait un certain nombre de limitations.

Le flash n'est pas supporté par Safari sur les iPhone et iPad, trop gourmand. Je ne sias pas si ça peut te "consoler" mais les tablettes et autres smartphones sous Android, quand ils le gèrent, le font non sans mal...

Les applications dépassant 20Mo demandent en effet une connexion Wifi. Limite augmentée car à 10mo il y a peu encore!


----------



## DualG4 (21 Janvier 2011)

Je comprends que tu sois déçu, mais tu aurais dû te renseigner davantage avant ton achat: pour l'absence de Flash, il y a des tas d'articles à ce sujet sur le net, pour le manque de souplesse par rapport au transfert des fichiers aussi.
Pour moi, l'iPad est un gros iPhone, sauf que les limitations sont acceptables sur l'iPhone, pas sur une tablette.
Mais tu as raison avec ton titre: l'iPad est pour moi un gadget.


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Il convient de se renseigner un minimum sur ce que l'on achète, Apple n'en fait pas un mystère (Surtout pour le Flash), tout cela est connu. 
L'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur, mais un gros iPhone.
 Comme pour l'iPhone, il faut à côté de l'iPad (pour s'en servir correctement) un vrai ordinateur à portée de main. :rateau:
C'est d'ailleurs pour toutes ces raisons (plus quelques autres) que j'ai renoncé à en acheter.

Grillé ^^


----------



## Kamidh (21 Janvier 2011)

Genial comme si l'iPad était sortie hier ! Bizarrement avant de dépenser 800  je me renseigne sur mon achat, les fonctions, possibilités, etc...

D'ailleurs 80 % des tes "problèmes" sont plus un problèmes d'utilisations qu'autres choses.



> Voilà, j'ai acheté mon plus beau gadget (et le plus cher).
> Un iPad 64GB-Wifi-3G.



Félicitation un bien beau "gadget" !



> Apple dit "300'000" applications vous attendent...



Euh... oui et ?



> Oui, mais connecté sur un iMac, qui est relié à 3 imprimantes en réseau, il est impossible d'imprimer quoi que ce soit...



D'accord mais à tu bien la dernière version de iOS ? Tes imprimantes sont elle compatible avec la technologie AirPrint ? cf : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/features/airprint.html



> Malgré la synchronisation avec iTunes, rien n'est récupérable simplement.
> On m'avait dit à l'Apple Store que mes documents "Pages" ou "Numbers" étaient récupérables sur l'iPad. Il n'en est rien! Et même après avoir acheté sur l'Apple Store les applications spécifiques pour iPad, les formats sont perdus.



Pourrai tu expliquer "les formats sont perdus" ?



> En plus, il faut s'envoyer les fichiers créés par e-mail, ou par transfert sur me.com (payant) pour pouvoir les récupérer sur un iMac. Les fichiers synchronisés à l'aide d'iTune sont bien dans l'iMac, mais inaccessibles (C'est incroyable, mais c'est vrai).



Et tu ne pense pas plutôt à un problème de réglages ou d'utilisation ?



> Certes, en résumé, cela me fera un beau cadre à photos, car c'est à peu près la seule chose qui fonctionne bien avec la messagerie et les contacts.



C'est déjà pas mal ;-)



> Le navigateur Safari est nul, incapable d'afficher les élément "flash" qui sont présents sur de nombreux sites.



??? Quoi il n'y a pas de "Flash" sur iOS ? Et personne nous préviens ??!!!! HONTE



> Le téléchargement de certaines applications ne se fait pas en 3G. Le logiciel demande de se connecter en Wifi.



Oui pour toute les applications importante, pour ne pas perdre d'autonomie et surtout exploser les forfaits "illimité" des opérateurs.



> La liste des défauts serait encore longue, et 800  plus le forfait 3G, ça fait un peu cher le cadre à photos.



Moi je veux bien voir cette liste de défauts !

Allez, amuse toi avec ton cadre photos et si tu à des problèmes de réglages n'hésites pas.

Tu a un beau gadget qui mérite un peu plus que le cadre photos


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2011)

Rikly a dit:


> Apple dit "300'000" applications vous attendent...



Et ça augmente de jour en jour. Incroyable.



Rikly a dit:


> Oui, mais connecté sur un iMac, qui est relié à 3 imprimantes en réseau, il est impossible d'imprimer quoi que ce soit...



C'est prévu comme ça. Il faut une imprimante compatible iPad. As-tu une telle imprimante*? Un nouvel ordinateur ne peut pas toujours imprimer sur toutes les imprimantes. C'est logique qu'ici ce soit le cas.



Rikly a dit:


> Malgré la synchronisation avec iTunes, rien n'est récupérable simplement.
> On m'avait dit à l'Apple Store que mes documents "Pages" ou "Numbers" étaient récupérables sur l'iPad. Il n'en est rien! Et même après avoir acheté sur l'Apple Store les applications spécifiques pour iPad, les formats sont perdus.
> En plus, il faut s'envoyer les fichiers créés par e-mail, ou par transfert sur me.com (payant) pour pouvoir les récupérer sur un iMac. Les fichiers synchronisés à l'aide d'iTune sont bien dans l'iMac, mais inaccessibles (C'est incroyable, mais c'est vrai).



Chez moi, les doc Pages et Numbers sont parfaitement récupérables sur mon ordi.



Rikly a dit:


> Certes, en résumé, cela me fera un beau cadre à photos, car c'est à peu près la seule chose qui fonctionne bien avec la messagerie et les contacts.



Tiens, je n'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction.



Rikly a dit:


> Le navigateur Safari est nul, incapable d'afficher les élément "flash" qui sont présents sur de nombreux sites.



Normal, Flash cest de la merde. Estime-toi heureux que l'iPad te protège.



Rikly a dit:


> Le téléchargement de certaines applications ne se fait pas en 3G. Le logiciel demande de se connecter en Wifi.



Moince, on ne peut pas éclater librement son forfait et passer une semaine à charger une application. Quel dommage**! Moi aussi j'aimerais avoir des factures de 3G énorme et un débit bridé dès le deuxième jour afin de ralentir à fond mes consultations futures.



Rikly a dit:


> La liste des défauts serait encore longue, et 800  plus le forfait 3G, ça fait un peu cher le cadre à photos.



On attend la liste.


----------



## Nicosun (25 Janvier 2011)

Tiens sur un autre fils je parlais de cahier des charges a remplir avant d'acheter un appareil surtout à ce prix.

Je ne comprends pas comment encore de nos jours on peut passer à coté d'infos comme iOS ne supporte pas le flash, même les concurrents en parlent vue que c'est le seul argument qui leur reste.

Par contre pour tous le reste mon iPad le fait et bien plus encore.


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci de nous avoir fait part de ton énervement. 
Comme beaucoup te l'ont dis précédemment, 
C'est assez bête de ta part d'avoir vécu dans une grotte et d'en sortir en achetant un iPad. 
Pas d'animosité, je viens t'aider, mais je veux juste te signifier que TOUT le monde sait que Apple refuse le flash. C'est meme le premier argument qu'on me sors a chaque fois que l'on me voit avec mon précieux ( première place ex æquo : c'est nul y'a pas de port usb ) 
Dépenser plusieurs centaines d'euros dans un produit sur lequel tu ne t'es pas renseigné deux secondes, c'est juste montrer qu'on en à les moyens. Félicitations. 
Moi je suis un grand fan, mais c'est en effet très contraignant. Il faut se plier à un système Apple qui n'est certes pas toujours agréable quand on à pas été prévenu. 

quand au milliers d'applications : 
Plusieurs proposeront de régler tous tes soucis. Cherche un peu google est ton ami. 
Enfin, et c'est surtout dans cette optique là que je te réponds : 
Revends vite ton iPad sur Le Bon Coin. 
C'est là que j'ai acheté le mien, un gars l'avait achetés veille à la FNAC. 
Tu en tirera un prix qui te permettra surement d'investir de manière réfléchie dans un produit qui corresponds plus à tes attentes. Qui sait, peut être même un mod book ( Google ) 

Bonne soirée : l'iPad est une formidable console de jeux....


----------



## Rikly (25 Janvier 2011)

Encore une fois, je révise mon jugement. J'ai beaucoup travaill&#279; depuis trois jours sur Internet.
J'ai r&#279;gl&#279; le problème d'impression, en r&#279;tablissant AirPrint sur mon iMac. Je peux imprimer depuis mon iPad. Je peux &#279;galement faire du transfert de fichier avec Dropbox. J'ai &#279;galement achet&#279; un petit soft qui permet d'acc&#279;der aux r&#279;pertoires et au contenu de l'iPad. J'ai de plus trouv&#279; quelques Apps sympas sur l'Apple Store. Encore une semaine, et je maîtriserai très bien mon iPad. La preuve, ce soir je consulte le forum avec mon iPdad. Mais il est quand même dommage que ce soit un système aussi ferm&#279;.
Merci à ceux qui m'ont encourag&#279;.


----------



## Gz' (27 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux acceder aux documents pages ou number  sur iTunes. Tu branches ton iPad, tu le selectionnes sur iTunes et tu va dans l'onglet applications ensuite tu defile en bas de la fenetre  et tu as possibilite d'y mettre des document ou bien de les recuperer.


----------



## MacSedik (27 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Normal, Flash cest de la merde. Estime-toi heureux que l'iPad te protège.



bon comme ça c'est clair au moins  non mais je trouve que c'est "abusé" de ne pas supporter Flash ou avoir une option pour l'activer ou le désactiver, car beaucoup de sites (Arte +7 pour ne citer que celui là) l'utilisent encore (la même chose pour Silverlight de Microsoft). Mais je suis d'accord rien que pour l'autonomie...


----------

